# Steroids With No Estrogen Activity



## SoCalLifter (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi, I hate getting bloated and all that other shit. Can someone give me a list of steroids that don't cause any estrogen effects please.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 18, 2012)

Test w an AI is the best.


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 18, 2012)

tren! NPP and dmz!


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 18, 2012)

pink magic


----------



## bundle (Jan 18, 2012)

IMO every steroid is going to give u estrogen or progesterone issues.Due to the feed back loop of the hormones the more test u use the more chance of inc. estrogen (estrodial) reversion, like bro said above test and and a good AI for BALANCE, or w/ tren or deca - dostinex , u can't do 1 w/out the other,   IMHO


----------



## chucko (Jan 18, 2012)

Winstrol.
I was on 100mg of prop and winny ED and had no gyno symptoms. A few days after dropping the winny I had to add adex for tingly titties.


----------



## SoCalLifter (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks for your input guys


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 18, 2012)

If you're super sensitive to estro sides (gyno in particular, water retention is largely a combination of estrogen, water intake and sodium/carbs imo) then either run letro on cycle or use low doses of test. It wouldn't be my first choice since I enjoy test but you could cycle tren/primo/var/winny/EQ/mast with little estrogen issues. Just be sure to include 250-300mg test for libido/mood purposes and you should be g2g. I don't believe nandrolones aromatize to a signifigant degree but deca is somewhat known for water retention. Again anadrol supposedly doesn't aromatize but makes people carry water like crazy, dbol on the other hand does aromatize very easily so that's probably not what you're looking for either. EQ does aromatize somewhat but not usually an issue for most.

If you've tried tren before and tolerated it well maybe go with something like 300mg test E, 3-400mg tren E. You can increase the tren as you see fit but that should be enough for most to make some nice consistent gains without looking puffy


----------



## TRAINS (Jan 18, 2012)

look into masteron as well..masteron is a very good choice if your wanting to stay away from water retention and gyno and it does not aromatize like other steroids bro its generally used as a pre contest drug there are almost no side effects with master read bout it seems as if alot of people overlook it because they think they need 5000mg of test E. fuk that..research it tell me what you think


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 18, 2012)

Mast alone probably wouldn't be very impressive, and needless to say you do need at least a normal human level of test in every cycle. 500mg test a week might not be necessary but I wouldn't go below 250 personally. Mast does help with estrogen issues though, as well as proviron, but neither is really "hard" enough to base a cycle on by any means. 

This isn't a direct answer to your question this is merely what I would do in your position. Stick with low doses of test prop and short cycles. Run superdrol and tren in mild doses. Use PLENTY of AI and keep a very close eye on sodium/water/carb intake (very important). You can cut or bulk on those compounds but they are a bit harsh. If you want something more mild run 400mg test E and 6-800mg EQ for a longer cycle. You really can't get around the test issue so just keep your dose on the low end and use aromasin/letro preferably (letro can fuck your sex drive so be careful...). Make up the balance with other compounds that don't aromatize so heavily rather than just using more test


----------



## Robalo (Jan 19, 2012)

Tren, masteron, primo, winstrol, anavar, 1-test cyp


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 19, 2012)

if you are eating like you should b on cycle, than your gonna feel bloated all day errday


----------



## hypno (Jan 19, 2012)

SoCalLifter said:


> Hi, I hate getting bloated and all that other shit. Can someone give me a list of steroids that don't cause any estrogen effects please.



Dude, I think the problem is that you are from So. Cal. I am from there (moved now though) and I have the very same problem with bloating. There may be a connection there. Okay maybe not 

In all seriousness:

Using steroids that cause less is a good start but also remember that using an AI that works for you is helpful. Don't just think that if you take Adex and you bloat that you have problems with bloating. Try Aromasin then. Switch up till you find what works for you. I bloat on 150 mg per week of test prop so I know what you mean and it is a real pain in the butt.


----------



## basskiller (Jan 19, 2012)

one other thing to consider... the larger the dose, the more likely your going to see Estrogen relataed activity..  

Equipoise  
Trenbolone acetate 
Primo 
Masteron 
 all very low on the scale


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 19, 2012)

Killer.....^^^^ nice.

My plan cause I'm gyno prone aswell is to run 2-250mg test with 900+mg eq.  I'm goin with eq cuz my body does not get along with tren, mast makes my hair fall out with the quickness, primo is WAY to much money (if I Had it to spend, it would be #1).

But the junk I got from a now gone sponsor was trash. But it will be the next cycle I run.

Good luck to the op in witchever route you take.


----------



## Hell (Jan 19, 2012)

250mg Test a Week
100-150mg Tren Ace eod
Caber Twice a week
Adex/Aromasin as needed


----------



## markluv11 (Feb 4, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but i'm very sensitive to test as well. I'm currently on 10mg test prop ED and still holding water and bloated. I've tried different AI's and nothing helps. Have you been able to relieve your bloating problems on test?



hypno said:


> Dude, I think the problem is that you are from So. Cal. I am from there (moved now though) and I have the very same problem with bloating. There may be a connection there. Okay maybe not
> 
> In all seriousness:
> 
> Using steroids that cause less is a good start but also remember that using an AI that works for you is helpful. Don't just think that if you take Adex and you bloat that you have problems with bloating. Try Aromasin then. Switch up till you find what works for you. I bloat on 150 mg per week of test prop so I know what you mean and it is a real pain in the butt.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 4, 2014)

markluv11 said:


> I know this is an old thread but i'm very sensitive to test as well. I'm currently on 10mg test prop ED and still holding water and bloated. I've tried different AI's and nothing helps. Have you been able to relieve your bloating problems on test?



10mg a day?


----------



## markluv11 (Feb 4, 2014)

Yea i'm on HRT. I'm very sensitive to the amortization so i've started ED injections of only 10mg a day and still suffering the aromatization side effects.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 4, 2014)

and the award for dumbest person alive goes to markluv11 way to go there have been some dumb ass people but you sir are the winner. no take your award and go hang your self please for the sake of the world dont have kids.


----------



## markluv11 (Feb 4, 2014)

Well another mature board member. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 4, 2014)

i am sorry but wow dude 10mg a day you need to take enough to help you not hurt you. a girl makes more than that does a dr have you doing this. most people take at least 150-200 mg a week. at 150 mg a week there is no way in hell you would have problems.how the hell do you even pin 10mg do you just dip the pin in the oil. i am sorry i am lol i can not take this for real i tried.


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 4, 2014)

Are the hair loss sides for Winny, Mast and Tren as bad as people say?


----------



## afg24 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> Are the hair loss sides for Winny, Mast and Tren as bad as people say?



If your prone to hair loss ut will speed it up I havent seen a case of hairloss for tren nor winny but mast yes


----------



## markluv11 (Feb 4, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i am sorry but wow dude 10mg a day you need to take enough to help you not hurt you. a girl makes more than that does a dr have you doing this. most people take at least 150-200 mg a week. at 150 mg a week there is no way in hell you would have problems.how the hell do you even pin 10mg do you just dip the pin in the oil. i am sorry i am lol i can not take this for real i tried.



The average male makes between 5-7mg of testosterone a day. I'm using testosterone propionate which yields about 83 grams of test per 100mg. This mean i'm giving my body roughly 8mg of testosterone a day. Most people use Cypinoate for their TRT which yields roughly 70mg of test per 100mgs. I use a skin pin to measure out 10mgs. Its pretty simple and painless.


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 4, 2014)

afg24 said:


> If your prone to hair loss ut will speed it up I havent seen a case of hairloss for tren nor winny but mast yes



thanks bro


----------



## markluv11 (Feb 5, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> thanks bro



If you're prone to hairloss then Tren and Winny will wreck havoc on your hairline.

Here is a list of "hair safe" steroids I've used successfully. 

EQ
Primo
T-bol
Anavar
NPP


----------



## BigFucker (Feb 14, 2014)

^this although i've never had tbol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

